# Glazed Fruit



## brandy (Sep 26, 2004)

2-15 oz. cans peaches cut up
2-15 oz, cans pineapple chunks
2- cans 11 oz. mandarin oranges
2 packages 3.3 oz. vanilla instant pudding
1/2 cup maraschino cherries drained and cut in halves
1/2 cup walnuts
Drain and keep 3 cups of the fruit juice
Add the dry pudding mix to the 3 cups juice
Add the drained fruit to the aabove

This takes very little time to make and is very good.
Meiko a new member


----------

